# Can i breed my birds in winter?



## lmacri223 (Jan 22, 2009)

I want to give my birds nest boxes so they are warmer at night but ofcourse they will breed... i live in sydney australia so it doesnt snow or anything but it can get fair cold. my birds are in an aviary outside.
thankss


----------



## Shadow10 (Apr 3, 2010)

You should probabaly cover the avairy so it shelters the birds from winds and you should put some kind of heating thing in there maybe like a heatlamp.


----------

